

Show HN: Instant Crunchbase Search - diego
http://loqix.com/cb/

======
sgrove
It's amazing to think IndexTank (and similar API's) haven't completely taken
over the startup world yet.

I hacked on a few things with their API awhile back because of my experience
integrating meaningful search into rails, and the time it took to sign up,
read the API docs, and implement the code was _way_ less than even beginning
to setup Sphinx, or Solr, or whatever other masochistic delight's waiting to
be released on programmers next.

In the vision I have for the world, low-level stuff like _real-time search_
will be pushed off onto API's exactly like IndexTank, and programmers will go
on to solve much more interesting problems precisely because they can take it
for granted.

~~~
diego
Thanks sgrove. It's probably because we're all engineers and only now starting
to understand that focusing on building a great product is not enough. You
have to learn how to make it known to the world :)

------
diego
BTW, this is running on an AWS micro instance (cpu and memory comparable to a
cellphone) but it doesn't matter because it's just a static html page using a
jsonp API.

------
cpt1138
Sweet implementation.

~~~
diego
Thanks!

